# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  και όμως δουλεύει!!

## nkladakis

αυτο το ποστ το εκανα με 18 hops. Η διακοπη εχει αφησει καποιους κόμβους down :: 

Traceroute has started ...

traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.26.123.250), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 gw-powerbook.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.245) 13.292 ms 1.789 ms 1.82 ms
2 cisco.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.193) 2.82 ms 2.69 ms 3.318 ms
3 gw-xtreme.achille.awmn (10.19.141.43) 10.626 ms 13.283 ms 4.663 ms
4 gw-achille.ysam2.awmn (10.47.130.114) 12.346 ms 8.715 ms 8.12 ms
5 gw-ysam2.dti.awmn (10.37.56.6 ::  81.179 ms 17.856 ms 27.951 ms
6 gw-dti.dermanis.awmn (10.37.56.85) 17.052 ms 79.963 ms 14.643 ms
7 gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.65) 22.946 ms 43.221 ms 24.52 ms
8 gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.201) 336.04 ms 268.245 ms 243.378 ms
9 gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220) 516.422 ms 416.429 ms 365.847 ms
10 gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.67) 353.093 ms 284.623 ms 232.784 ms
11 gw.panther.b52.awmn (10.38.117.81) 366.141 ms * 330.903 ms
12 * gw.mplets.js.awmn (10.38.116.82) 226.903 ms 293.044 ms
13 gw-ap.stevemad.awmn (10.40.175.1) 766.69 ms 360.869 ms 354.167 ms
14 gw-stevemad.mixalis.awmn (10.46.75.217) 676.302 ms * 377.862 ms
15 gw-mixalis.vardas.awmn (10.46.75.230) 421.895 ms * gamma.vardas.awmn (10.2.4.203) 486.287 ms
16 * gw-jamesbond.vardas.awmn (10.2.4.225) 468.898 ms *
17 gw-vardas.cslab.awmn (10.26.123.73) 305.242 ms * *
18 awmn.cslab.awmn (10.26.123.250) 739.157 ms * 505.148 ms

----------


## Renos

Αυτο ειναι το πλεονεκτημα το να σχηματιζονται "κυκλοι" στο backbone. Υπαρχει εναλλακτικη οδος σχεδον παντα.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Και εγώ που έχασα τα 2 απο τα 3 BB συνεχίζω να υπάρχω! Σε άλλη περίπτωση θα περιμενα τα παιδιά να γυρίσουν απο διακοπές!

----------


## Achille

Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα. Δες αυτό:



```
traceroute to www.awmn (10.26.123.250), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  aias (10.47.130.105)  0.218 ms  0.166 ms  0.121 ms
 2  gw-achille.sam.awmn (10.47.130.65)  4.840 ms  3.667 ms  3.066 ms
 3  gw-sam.airspace.awmn (10.49.121.92)  7.261 ms  6.849 ms  6.060 ms
 4  gw-airspace.stardust.awmn (10.14.141.86)  9.053 ms  7.982 ms  17.155 ms
 5  10.21.122.166 (10.21.122.166)  14.307 ms  28.768 ms  22.334 ms
 6  gw-netsailor.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.105)  50.214 ms  15.822 ms  14.320 ms
 7  gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.97)  19.762 ms  23.677 ms  36.414 ms
 8  gw-dti.dermanis.awmn (10.37.56.85)  23.610 ms  19.796 ms  31.507 ms
 9  gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.65)  46.060 ms  42.841 ms  56.636 ms
10  gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.201)  998.273 ms  665.549 ms  896.727 ms
11  * * gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  465.812 ms
12  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.67)  500.272 ms  899.227 ms  756.568 ms
13  gw.panther.b52.awmn (10.38.117.81)  560.873 ms  626.798 ms  795.323 ms
14  gw.mplets.js.awmn (10.38.116.82)  856.994 ms  547.343 ms  916.189 ms
15  gw-ap.stevemad.awmn (10.40.175.1)  628.200 ms  531.302 ms  535.678 ms
16  * gw-stevemad.mixalis.awmn (10.46.75.217)  577.150 ms  569.839 ms
17  gamma.vardas.awmn (10.2.4.203)  1471.279 ms *  548.613 ms
18  gw-jamesbond.vardas.awmn (10.2.4.225)  559.669 ms  495.038 ms  591.714 ms
19  * gw-vardas.cslab.awmn (10.26.123.73)  1354.357 ms  548.249 ms
20  * awmn.cslab.awmn (10.26.123.250)  4916.622 ms  1384.590 ms
```

Έχουν συμβεί τα εξής:

1) Έχει πέσει μερικώς ο κόμβος του bliz (το link μας παίζει, αλλά δεν επικοινωνεί με τα υπόλοιπα links του)
2) Έχει πέσει το link ή το routing στο σημείο dti-ysam2 (αυτό έπεσε αφού έχεις κάνει το δικό σου trace, γι' αυτό και αυξήθηκαν τα hops).

Αυτά για όσους γκρινιάζουν που κάνουμε κύκλους  ::

----------


## sotiris

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι το δικο μου ειναι top!!



```
Tracing route to 10.26.123.250 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     6 ms     4 ms     4 ms  10.45.165.241
  2    10 ms     8 ms     7 ms  10.19.140.129
  3    12 ms    10 ms    25 ms  10.19.141.17
  4    28 ms    15 ms    27 ms  10.19.141.43
  5    20 ms    18 ms    60 ms  10.47.130.114
  6   210 ms    71 ms    64 ms  10.37.56.68
  7    44 ms    36 ms    67 ms  10.37.56.85
  8    58 ms    37 ms   103 ms  10.37.57.65
  9   228 ms   208 ms   125 ms  10.34.61.201
 10   278 ms   445 ms   379 ms  10.34.61.220
 11   452 ms   298 ms   161 ms  10.17.119.67
 12   204 ms   319 ms   193 ms  10.38.117.81
 13   442 ms   194 ms   754 ms  10.38.115.73
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15   466 ms   632 ms   339 ms  10.46.75.217
 16     *      479 ms   567 ms  10.27.227.74
 17   231 ms   223 ms     *     10.31.176.61
 18     *      394 ms   348 ms  10.2.4.225
 19   101 ms    80 ms    66 ms  10.19.141.41
 20   128 ms   128 ms   163 ms  10.19.141.43
 21    50 ms    57 ms    50 ms  10.19.141.41
 22    61 ms   160 ms   155 ms  10.19.141.43
 23    82 ms    93 ms   128 ms  10.19.141.41
 24    88 ms    54 ms    70 ms  10.19.141.43
 25    66 ms   158 ms   147 ms  10.19.141.41
 26   156 ms    84 ms     *     10.19.141.43
 27   319 ms   146 ms   148 ms  10.26.123.250
```

  ::   ::   :: 


edit: και μολις εφτιαξε


```
Tracing route to 10.26.123.250 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    13 ms    38 ms    22 ms  10.45.165.241
  2    15 ms    31 ms    30 ms  10.19.140.129
  3    44 ms    62 ms    30 ms  10.19.141.17
  4    31 ms    30 ms    30 ms  10.19.141.43
  5   109 ms    77 ms    30 ms  10.47.130.82
  6    78 ms    46 ms   109 ms  10.2.13.132
  7    47 ms    62 ms    62 ms  10.2.13.102
  8    46 ms   250 ms   296 ms  10.26.123.250
```

----------


## Achille

> ```
> Tracing route to 10.26.123.250 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
>  18     *      394 ms   348 ms  10.2.4.225
>  19   101 ms    80 ms    66 ms  10.19.141.41
>  20   128 ms   128 ms   163 ms  10.19.141.43
>  21    50 ms    57 ms    50 ms  10.19.141.41
>  22    61 ms   160 ms   155 ms  10.19.141.43
>  23    82 ms    93 ms   128 ms  10.19.141.41
> ...


Άντε ρε ψέυτη, αφού μόλις έφτανες έπεσε η σύνδεση και μετά ξαναήρθε  :: 

Τώρα πάντως έχουν λυθεί και τα δυο προβλήματα  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Για αυτο εδώ τι λέτε?




```
  1    10 ms   <10 ms    10 ms  gw-ap.manolis.awmn [10.23.25.1]
  2   <10 ms    30 ms   <10 ms  gw-manolis.jacobs.awmn [10.23.25.227]
  3    20 ms    10 ms   100 ms  gw-jacobs.jabarlee.awmn [10.23.24.244]
  4   180 ms   130 ms   101 ms  gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.201]
  5   431 ms   410 ms   311 ms  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn [10.34.61.220]
  6   480 ms   391 ms   340 ms  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn [10.17.119.67]
  7   250 ms   371 ms   390 ms  gw.panther.b52.awmn [10.38.117.81]
  8   360 ms   551 ms   371 ms  gw-panther.pater-familias.awmn [10.38.115.73]
  9  1002 ms   370 ms   441 ms  gw-ap.stevemad.awmn [10.40.175.1]
 10   421 ms   591 ms   370 ms  gw-stevemad.mixalis.awmn [10.46.75.217]
 11     *      290 ms     *     gamma.vardas.awmn [10.2.4.203]
 12   311 ms   480 ms     *     alfa.vardas.awmn [10.2.4.201]
 13   161 ms   130 ms   120 ms  awmn.cslab.awmn [10.26.123.250]

Trace complete.
```



Av ηταν ανοιχτο και το link koem-manolis πιστευω πως θα ηταν καλυτερα.....

----------


## papashark

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάνω βόλτες μέσα στο σέρβερ.



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.26.123.250]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     *      <10 ms    10 ms  bridge.drf.pireas.awmn [10.80.183.20]
  2    30 ms    10 ms    10 ms  10.80.182.200
  3    10 ms    20 ms    10 ms  gw.panther.b52.awmn [10.38.117.81]
  4     *       60 ms    30 ms  gw-panther.pater-familias.awmn [10.38.115.73]
  5     *      551 ms     *     gw-ap.stevemad.awmn [10.40.175.1]
  6     *        *      331 ms  10.46.75.217
  7     *       80 ms   130 ms  10.2.4.203
  8   180 ms   140 ms     *     10.14.145.100
  9    20 ms    40 ms    20 ms  10.2.4.225
 10     *      130 ms    90 ms  10.2.13.102
 11   261 ms     *        *     AWMN [10.26.123.250]
 12   140 ms     *        *     AWMN [10.26.123.250]
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *      180 ms  AWMN [10.26.123.250]

Trace complete.
```

Αλλάζωντας λίγο τον δρόμο.



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.26.123.250]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    10 ms   <10 ms    10 ms  10.80.183.23
  2     *       10 ms    10 ms  10.80.182.200
  3     *      180 ms     *     10.38.117.81
  4     *        *       60 ms  10.34.61.217
  5   221 ms   240 ms   160 ms  10.34.61.204
  6   250 ms   210 ms   201 ms  10.37.57.68
  7   230 ms     *      150 ms  10.37.56.81
  8   281 ms    70 ms    30 ms  10.31.176.61
  9     *      240 ms   361 ms  10.2.4.225
 10     *      331 ms     *     10.2.13.102
 11   160 ms   391 ms   160 ms  10.26.123.250

Trace complete.
```



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.26.123.250]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    30 ms   <10 ms   <10 ms  hook.pireas.awmn [10.80.183.23]
  2    10 ms    10 ms   <10 ms  10.80.182.200
  3   170 ms    50 ms    40 ms  gw.panther.b52.awmn [10.38.117.81]
  4   841 ms    20 ms    40 ms  gw-panther.pater-familias.awmn [10.38.115.73]
  5   531 ms    40 ms     *     gw-ap.stevemad.awmn [10.40.175.1]
  6     *        *     1292 ms  10.27.227.2
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *       50 ms  10.2.4.201
  9    50 ms     *      140 ms  10.2.13.102
 10     *        *       40 ms  awmn.cslab.awmn [10.26.123.250]

Trace complete.
```

που να είχα και πολλά χαμένα πακέτα....



```
Pinging www.awmn [10.26.123.250] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Reply from 10.26.123.250: bytes=32 time=190ms TTL=54
Reply from 10.26.123.250: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=54
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 10.26.123.250: bytes=32 time=110ms TTL=54
Reply from 10.26.123.250: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=54
Reply from 10.26.123.250: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=54
Reply from 10.26.123.250: bytes=32 time=200ms TTL=54
Reply from 10.26.123.250: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=54
Reply from 10.26.123.250: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=54
Request timed out.
Reply from 10.26.123.250: bytes=32 time=150ms TTL=54
Reply from 10.26.123.250: bytes=32 time=110ms TTL=54
Reply from 10.26.123.250: bytes=32 time=140ms TTL=54
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 10.26.123.250:
    Packets: Sent = 16, Received = 11, Lost = 5 (31% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 50ms, Maximum =  200ms, Average =  78ms
```

----------


## enaon

> 9 * 240 ms 361 ms 10.2.4.225
> 10 * 331 ms * 10.2.13.102
> 11 160 ms 391 ms 160 ms 10.26.123.250


Αυτό είναι όντως περίεργο. Το 10.2.4.Χ είναι ο Vardas, το 102.13.Χ ο bliz. Ενδιάμεσα, τώρα που ο ngia είναι κάτω, μεσολαβούν 3 hops. Εκτός και αν φταίει το πανελακι του cslab προς varda.

Aπο ποιόν dns τραβάς το .awmn ; Γιατί δεν σου κάνει resolve το 10.2.4 και το 10.2.13 ; Αυτά έχουν dns.

----------


## papashark

Δεν έχω ιδέα από ποιόν το τραβάω τον dns....  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Αυτά για όσους γκρινιάζουν που κάνουμε κύκλους :)


Τώρα την αδυναμία για σταθερά λινκς την ανάγουμε σε άποψη ;

Ας ήταν οι κόμβοι του Αλέξανδρου και του Σπύρου μια μέρα on και δύο off, σαν κάποιους άλλους, να δούμε από που θα περνάγατε.

----------


## Achille

> Τώρα την αδυναμία για σταθερά λινκς την ανάγουμε σε άποψη ;


Πάντα αυτή ήταν η άποψη, πολλαπλές διαδρομές ώστε να μην χρειαζόμαστε αξιοπιστία στους κόμβους.

Η αδυναμία μας να το εφαρμόσουμε 100% στην πράξη μας έχει αναγκάσει να αναζητούμε σταθερότερα links.




> Ας ήταν οι κόμβοι του Αλέξανδρου και του Σπύρου μια μέρα on και δύο off, σαν κάποιους άλλους, να δούμε από που θα περνάγατε.


Θα περνάγαμε από εκεί που περνάμε πάντα, από τον bliz. Δεν καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό σου.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Achille
> 
>  Αυτά για όσους γκρινιάζουν που κάνουμε κύκλους 
> 
> 
> Τώρα την αδυναμία για σταθερά λινκς την ανάγουμε σε άποψη ;
> 
> Ας ήταν οι κόμβοι του Αλέξανδρου και του Σπύρου μια μέρα on και δύο off, σαν κάποιους άλλους, να δούμε από που θα περνάγατε.


Από μία άποψη ευτυχώς που έχουμε τους κύκλους και καταφέρνουμε να επιζήσουμε μέχρι τώρα καθότι τα μη σταθερά λινκς υπάρχουν.

Και θα συνεχίσουν να υπάρχουν, όσο επιμένουμε να ασχολούμαστε με άλλα πράγματα έξω από το δίκτυο μας.

----------


## vegos

> Ας ήταν οι κόμβοι του Αλέξανδρου και του Σπύρου μια μέρα on και δύο off, σαν κάποιους άλλους, να δούμε από που θα περνάγατε.


Αν ο κόμβος του Αλέξανδρου ή του Σπύρου ή ο δικός σου πχ ήταν down, γιατί θα έπρεπε εγώ να περάσω από εκεί;

Και τι έχει πιο πέρα, που είναι πιο σημαντικό από τον κόμβο του Digenis πχ ή του Painter;

Όποιο link και να πέσει, εξίσου εκνευριστικό είναι. Ειδικά όταν αυτό είναι -σχετικά- κοντά σου...

_Μου κάθεται στο λαιμό να ακούω ότι "ο χ κόμβος είναι βασικός" ή ότι "ο ψ κόμβος είναι κρίσιμος" κλπ...
-σ.σ. Δεν λέω ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν κάνει καλή δουλειά-_

----------


## koki

> Και τι έχει πιο πέρα, που είναι πιο σημαντικό από τον κόμβο του Digenis πχ ή του Painter;
> _Μου κάθεται στο λαιμό να ακούω ότι "ο χ κόμβος είναι βασικός" ή ότι "ο ψ κόμβος είναι κρίσιμος" κλπ...
> _


Η λογική αυτή που σου τη σπάει όμως, έχει και την έκφρασή της στο "ο κόμβος μου κόμβος είναι παλιός/πρόλαβε τη συχνότητα και δε θα ασχοληθώ με το να αλλάξω κάτι για έναν νέο". (σημ. δεν εννοώ κάτι για τον κόμβο *σου*, ήταν τρόπος του λέγειν)

Δυστυχώς η νοοτροπία αυτή εξακολουθεί να δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε όλο το δίκτυο.

----------


## vegos

> Η λογική αυτή που σου τη σπάει όμως, έχει και την έκφρασή της στο "ο κόμβος μου κόμβος είναι παλιός/πρόλαβε τη συχνότητα και δε θα ασχοληθώ με το να αλλάξω κάτι για έναν νέο". (σημ. δεν εννοώ κάτι για τον κόμβο *σου*, ήταν τρόπος του λέγειν)
> 
> Δυστυχώς η νοοτροπία αυτή εξακολουθεί να δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε όλο το δίκτυο.


Τι σχέση έχει με το αν ένας κόμβος είναι παλιός ή νέος; 

Εγώ προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατί ο χ κόμβος αν πέσει είναι κρίσιμο, και οι υπόλοιποι δεν μας πολυ-ενδιαφέρει..

Λέει ο Mauve πχ, ότι ΑΝ έπεφτε ο κόμβος του Αλέξανδρου (χτύπα ξύλο, κανένας να μην πέσει, ποιος ο λόγος) να δω από που θα περνάγατε..

Οκ, κι αν πέσει ο κόμβος του Max, από που θα περάσουν (για να φτάσουν σε σένα) πχ...

Μπορεί να είναι κρίσιμος ο κόμβος του Αλέξανδρου για τον Mauve, γιατί μετά από εκεί είναι ο Mauvοφίλος του πχ και θέλει να τα "λένε", εξίσου κρίσιμος όμως είναι κι ο Maxoκόμβος, γιατί κι εγώ θέλω επίσης να τα λέω voip μαζί του, ενώ αντίθετα, ο Αλέξανδρος δεν μου προσφέρει (προσωπικά) κάτι...

Got my point?

----------


## koki

I got your point, απλά ο MAuVE ας πούμε έθιξε δύο περιπτώσεις που τον αφορούν, και εσύ διαμαρτυρήθηκες -από όσο κατάλαβα, βέβαια- για την επιλογή των συγκεκριμένων ως πιο "σημαντικών κόμβων" και γενικά τη νοοτροπία ο Χ,Υ,Ζ είναι βασικοί και οι άλλοι είναι δευτερεύοντες, και έδωσες παράδειγμα ότι για εσένα οι Α,Β,Γ είναι σημαντικοί (ως πλησιέστεροι) και όχι οι Χ,Υ,Ζ και αυτή η νοοτροπία διαχωρισμού είναι λάθος. Σωστά?
Αντίστοιχα κι εγώ υπογραμμίζω πως η νοοτροπία "σημαντικό είναι ότι με συμφέρει" και "αδιαφορώ τι γίνεται πιο πέρα" έχει και άλλα συνεπαγόμενα.

----------


## vegos

> I got your point, απλά ο MAuVE ας πούμε έθιξε δύο περιπτώσεις που τον αφορούν, και εσύ διαμαρτυρήθηκες -από όσο κατάλαβα, βέβαια- για την επιλογή των συγκεκριμένων ως πιο "σημαντικών κόμβων" και γενικά τη νοοτροπία ο Χ,Υ,Ζ είναι βασικοί και οι άλλοι είναι δευτερεύοντες, και έδωσες παράδειγμα ότι για εσένα οι Α,Β,Γ είναι σημαντικοί (ως πλησιέστεροι) και όχι οι Χ,Υ,Ζ και αυτή η νοοτροπία διαχωρισμού είναι λάθος. Σωστά?


Yeap. Δεν θεωρώ κάποιον κόμβο περισσότερο AWMN από κάποιον άλλο.




> Αντίστοιχα κι εγώ υπογραμμίζω πως η νοοτροπία "σημαντικό είναι ότι με συμφέρει" και "αδιαφορώ τι γίνεται πιο πέρα" έχει και άλλα συνεπαγόμενα.


Σαφώς και έχει.. Το θέμα είναι να βρεις τη χρυσή τομή...  ::

----------


## Achille

> Yeap. Δεν θεωρώ κάποιον κόμβο περισσότερο AWMN από κάποιον άλλο.


Η σημαντικότητα του κόμβου έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι backbone ή όχι, πόσο traffic περνάει από αυτόν, τι περιοχές συνδέει και αν υπάρχει εναλλακτική διαδρομή.

Δεν μπορείς να θεωρείς ότι όλοι οι κόμβοι έχουν την ίδια σημασία για το δίκτυο.

----------


## koki

> Σαφώς και έχει.. Το θέμα είναι να βρεις τη χρυσή τομή...


Κι εγώ θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου, αλλά ..
<γκρίνια>
Ο περισσότερος κόσμος άπαξ και συνδεθεί και λιτσάρει/μιλάει με τους φίλους του/κλπ αδιαφορεί να εξελιχθεί. Αυτό δημιουργεί πολλά προβλήαμτα και στο ίδιο το δίκτυο και σε αυτούς που προσπαθούν να συνδεθούν/βελτιώσουν την κατάσταση. 
Δυστυχώς δεν είναι μόνο οι "νέοι άσχετοι που θέλουν να μπουν και αδιαφορούν για τους υπόλοιπους" που δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα.
</γκρίνια>

----------


## Cha0s

<offtopic>
Αντώνη με τον Νάσο τι γίνεται;

Εδώ και μέρες απο εκεί και πέρα δεν περνά τίποτα... 
</offtopic>

Το αν ένας κόμβος είναι σημαντικός ή όχι φαίνεται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις αφού οι 'δευτερέυοντες' κόμβοι και διαδρομές αποδείχθηκαν απολύτως χρήσιμοι/ες ...

Άρα μάλλον δεν έχει νόημα να θεωρείται δευτερέυον κάτι αφού είτε μία φορά τον χρόνο είτε 24/7 βοηθάει στην λειτουργία του δικτύου...

----------


## Achille

Έχουμε δυο κόμβους, έναν client και έναν backbone. Είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να χάσουμε τον έναν από τους 2. Ποιον θα προτιμήσουμε;

Έχουμε ένα κόμβο που συνδέει δυο περιοχές των 10 κόμβων η κάθε μια, χωρίς εναλλακτική διαδρομή, δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα αν τον χάσουμε;

Δεν λέμε ότι όλοι οι κόμβοι του AWMN δεν έχουν σημασία και δεν συνεισφέρουν στο δίκτυο. Λέμε ότι δεν συνεισφέρουν όλοι οι κόμβοι ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ. Κάποιοι είναι πιο σημαντικοί, πως να το κάνουμε.

Δεν μιλάμε με κοινωνικά κριτήρια, μιλάμε καθαρά με τεχνο-οικονομικά.

----------


## vegos

> <offtopic>
> Αντώνη με τον Νάσο τι γίνεται;


Με το Νάσο έχουμε το πιο αξιόπιστο link που έχει φτιαχτεί ποτέ.-

Σηκώθηκε με τη μία (ενώ τα υπόλοιπα links ήθελαν ή θέλουν ακόμα να σηκωθούν), και παίζει άριστα, από την πρώτη ημέρα.




> Εδώ και μέρες απο εκεί και πέρα δεν περνά τίποτα...


Κι όμως, εδώ και μέρες, που Ripper-Ifaistos δεν έπαιζε, όλοι από εκεί περνάγανε...

Μέχρι πριν 15 λεπτών, που έπεσε ο Διγενής, Max, Painter, κλπ κλπ κλπ από εκεί σας έβλεπα....




> Το αν ένας κόμβος είναι σημαντικός ή όχι φαίνεται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις αφού οι 'δευτερέυοντες' κόμβοι και διαδρομές αποδείχθηκαν απολύτως χρήσιμοι/ες ...
> 
> Άρα μάλλον δεν έχει νόημα να θεωρείται δευτερέυον κάτι αφού είτε μία φορά τον χρόνο είτε 24/7 βοηθάει στην λειτουργία του δικτύου...


Μα αυτό λέω. Δεν υπάρχει πρωτεύων ή δευτερεύων κόμβος...

----------


## vegos

> Η σημαντικότητα του κόμβου έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι backbone ή όχι, πόσο traffic περνάει από αυτόν, τι περιοχές συνδέει και αν υπάρχει εναλλακτική διαδρομή.


Δεν συζητάω για clients [όπου κι αυτοί προσφέρουν], αλλά για bb κόμβους.




> Δεν μπορείς να θεωρείς ότι όλοι οι κόμβοι έχουν την ίδια σημασία για το δίκτυο.


Κι όμως μπορώ.

Θεωρώ ότι ο κόμβος του Νάσου, είναι ΠΟΛΥ πιο σημαντικός από τον δικό σου.

Γιατί; Γιατί αυτός μου προσφέρει εμένα διέξοδο παρά έξω, ενώ ο δικός σου, σε μένα προσωπικά, τίποτα...
Επίσης, έχει 4-5 bb links, AP.. Εεε, δε νομίζω να χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω..

Επίσης θεωρώ τον κόμβο του Digeni πολύ σημαντικό, γιατί χωρίς αυτόν, δε θα ήταν εφικτό ένα link από την Ηλιούπολη στον Αγ. Δημήτριο πχ...

----------


## Achille

> Μα αυτό λέω. Δεν υπάρχει πρωτεύων ή δευτερεύων κόμβος...


Και όμως, υπάρχει.

----------


## vegos

> <γκρίνια>
> Ο περισσότερος κόσμος άπαξ και συνδεθεί και λιτσάρει/μιλάει με τους φίλους του/κλπ αδιαφορεί να εξελιχθεί. Αυτό δημιουργεί πολλά προβλήαμτα και στο ίδιο το δίκτυο και σε αυτούς που προσπαθούν να συνδεθούν/βελτιώσουν την κατάσταση. 
> Δυστυχώς δεν είναι μόνο οι "νέοι άσχετοι που θέλουν να μπουν και αδιαφορούν για τους υπόλοιπους" που δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα.
> </γκρίνια>


Κι εσύ νέα και άσχετη ήσουνα.. Κι ο καθένας, πρώτα νέος και άσχετος είναι, και μετά μαθαίνει...

Όλοι leechάραμε. Άλλος divx, άλλος xxx, άλλος ISO του Linux. Το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο... 

Εγώ βλέπω πάντως, τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου links, ότι μέσα σε ένα χρόνο:

1. Το traffic έχει πέσει στο 1/3 ίσως και πιο κάτω.
α) Γιατί βαρέθηκε ο κόσμος να κατεβάζει (κι ας προστέθηκαν 10-20 clients ακόμα)
β) Γιατί μέσα από τους 10-20 clients, κάποιοι έφτιαξαν bb links και εξυπηρετούν και τους υπόλοιπους

2. Η αξιοπιστία των links έχει μεγαλώσει.
α) Εδώ και 15 λεπτά έπεσε ο Digenis, και συνεχίζω και βλέπω εσένα πχ, χάρις το Link Ifaistos-Ripper.
β) Υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές διαδρομές, κύκλοι, οι οποίοι εκτός του ότι μοιράζονται το bandwidth, εξυπηρετούν γενικότερα το δίκτυο.

3. Ο θόρυβος μεγάλωσε. Μαζί του όμως μίκρυναν κι οι αποστάσεις, αφού γεμίσαμε κόσμο. Μακάρι σιγά σιγά να βρεθούν κι άλλοι, ακόμα και ανάμεσα σε μένα και Digeni που είμαστε 800μ. Θα έχουμε πιο αξιόπιστο link μετά, με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα και λιγότερες "παρεμβολές".

Και αρκετά άλλα που βαριέμαι να τα γράψω τώρα...

----------


## Achille

> Θεωρώ ότι ο κόμβος του Νάσου, είναι ΠΟΛΥ πιο σημαντικός από τον δικό σου.
> 
> Γιατί; Γιατί αυτός μου προσφέρει εμένα διέξοδο παρά έξω, ενώ ο δικός σου, σε μένα προσωπικά, τίποτα...
> Επίσης, έχει 4-5 bb links, AP.. Εεε, δε νομίζω να χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω..


Δεν είσαι εσύ όμως το ΑWMN. Ούτε εγώ είμαι.

Εγώ θεωρώ τον κόμβο του bliz πολύ κρισιμότερης σημασίας από τον δικό μου, γιατί ξέρω τι περιοχές ενώνει. Αν πέσει ο δικός μου, υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές με κόστος 4-5 hops στα 3/4 των links μου τουλάχιστον. Αν πέσει ο κόμβος του bliz οι εναλλακτικές είναι +20 hops.




> Επίσης θεωρώ τον κόμβο του Digeni πολύ σημαντικό, γιατί χωρίς αυτόν, δε θα ήταν εφικτό ένα link από την Ηλιούπολη στον Αγ. Δημήτριο πχ...


Αυτό έχει λογική βάση. Κόμβος όμως που πέφτοντας δημιουργεί ελάχιστα προβλήματα, δεν μπορεί να έχει την ίδια σημασία με κόμβο που πέφτοντας κόβει το δίκτυο στη μέση.

----------


## nkladakis

σιγα ρε παιδια !! μη το κάνουμε φλεϊμ. Αυτο που μου άρεσε το πρωί ηταν, οτι παρότι πέσανε όλοι οι Αμπελόκηποι εγω έφτασα στο πολυτεχνείο. Οσο θα φτάνω εκει που θέλω για μένα είναι επιτυχία.

----------


## vegos

> Έχουμε δυο κόμβους, έναν client και έναν backbone. Είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να χάσουμε τον έναν από τους 2. Ποιον θα προτιμήσουμε;


Δεν είσαι αναγκασμένος να χάσεις κανέναν.. Θα αφήσεις και τους δύο να δουλέψουν, και θα το προσπαθήσεις...




> Έχουμε ένα κόμβο που συνδέει δυο περιοχές των 10 κόμβων η κάθε μια, χωρίς εναλλακτική διαδρομή, δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα αν τον χάσουμε;


Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτό. Το πρόβλημα είναι ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν έχουμε εναλλακτική διαδρομή;




> Δεν λέμε ότι όλοι οι κόμβοι του AWMN δεν έχουν σημασία και δεν συνεισφέρουν στο δίκτυο. Λέμε ότι δεν συνεισφέρουν όλοι οι κόμβοι ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ. Κάποιοι είναι πιο σημαντικοί, πως να το κάνουμε.


Οκ. Εξήγησε μου γιατί ο Χ κόμβος είναι πιο σημαντικός από τον δικό μου πχ.




> Δεν μιλάμε με κοινωνικά κριτήρια, μιλάμε καθαρά με τεχνο-οικονομικά.


ΜΕΓΑ σφάλμα. Δεν μιλάμε με οικονομικά κριτήρια στο δίκτυο.
Το δίκτυο φτιάχθηκε για να ενώσει όλους εμάς, τους ψυχάκηδες που την βγάζουμε στην ταράτσα/θέλουμε να μάθουμε/να παίξουμε/να/να/να...

Την ίδια ανάγκη που έχω εγώ, έχεις κι εσύ. Αλλιώς, θα αλλάζαμε αντικείμενο. Από τη στιγμή που είμαστε ΟΛΟΙ εδώ, δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα...

----------


## vegos

> Δεν είσαι εσύ όμως το ΑWMN. Ούτε εγώ είμαι.


Λάθος. Είσαι και εσύ, και εγώ.




> Εγώ θεωρώ τον κόμβο του bliz πολύ κρισιμότερης σημασίας από τον δικό μου, γιατί ξέρω τι περιοχές ενώνει. Αν πέσει ο δικός μου, υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές με κόστος 4-5 hops στα 3/4 των links μου τουλάχιστον. Αν πέσει ο κόμβος του bliz οι εναλλακτικές είναι +20 hops.


Ωραία. Ξέρεις την μία περιοχή. Δεν ξέρεις τις υπόλοιπες όμως...

Κι αυτό λέω.. Για κάθε περιοχή, υπάρχει κι ένας "κρίσιμος" κόμβος...

Δεν είναι πιο κρίσιμος όμως ο κόμβος των Βριλησσίων πχ από τον κόμβο του Μοσχάτου...




> Αυτό έχει λογική βάση. Κόμβος όμως που πέφτοντας δημιουργεί ελάχιστα προβλήματα, δεν μπορεί να έχει την ίδια σημασία με κόμβο που πέφτοντας κόβει το δίκτυο στη μέση.


Αυτό είναι που μου κάθεται στραβά από το πρώτο post. 

*Που ακριβώς κόβεται το δίκτυο στη μέση;

Τι είναι αυτό που ορίζει τη μέση του δικτύου και ποια είναι αυτή;*

----------


## Achille

Δεν πειράζει, δεν χρειάζεται να πω τίποτα άλλο. Εγώ μιλάω σαν μηχανικός και εσύ μιλάς σαν κοινωνιολόγος.

Είναι φανερό ότι δεν πρόκειτε να συννενοηθούμε.

----------


## vegos

> Δεν πειράζει, δεν χρειάζεται να πω τίποτα άλλο.


Το μόνο που θέλω να μάθω, είναι ποιο/ποιος είναι το κέντρο του δικτύου.........

----------


## Achille

Δεν υπάρχει κέντρο.

----------


## enaon

Να πω και εγώ, μιας και από λάθος μου ξεκίνησε το thread, τον λόγο της καταστροφής. Υπάρχουν 3 εναλλακτικές διαδρομές από εδώ προς varda πλευρά.

Εχθές το βράδυ δοκίμασα τα βάλω κάποια extra tasks στον router (hardware) που χειρίζεται 5 ββ λινκς. Δεν άντεξε. (έχει 70 gbytes ημερησίως, κάποιες στιγμές ξεπερνά τα 60mbits/sec) 

Ψόφησε λοιπόν και κρέμασαν όλες οι γραμμές. Απενεργοποίησα τα επιπλέον, και τώρα είναι όλα καλά.

----------


## koki

> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτό. Το πρόβλημα είναι ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν έχουμε εναλλακτική διαδρομή;


Μεταξύ άλλων, και γιατί κανείς δε θέλει να κάνει μια υποχώρηση για το καλύτερο των υπολοίπων.

Και εγώ ενίοτε ακόυω τα "Β.Π" να συζητιούνται πιο πολύ, αλλά αυτό είναι γιατί όλως τυχαίως οι περισσότεροι που μιλούν είναι από τα "Β.Π". Θες να ρθει ο Σωτύρης (πχ) και να μιλήσει για το πόσο σημαντικός είναι ο κόμβος του Διγενή? Είναι απόλυτα λογικό αυτό που συμβαίνει.

Όταν κάνουν τα Βόρεια συναντήσεις και μαζεύονται 20 άτομα, ποιος μπορεί να τους κατηγορήσει όταν θεωρείται ότι το μεγαλύτερος μέρος του δικτύου βρίσκεται εκεί πάνω?

Μην κολλάμε στις λέξεις, ο καθένας εχει μια εικόνα του δικτύου εμπειρική στο μυαλό του που είναι από τη δική του οπτική γωνία.
Δεν έχει νόημα να βάλουμε τους κόμβους σε ζυγαριά, και καμία δραστηριότητα/απόφαση δεν απαίτησε τέτοια σύγκριση. Οπότε, μη μαλώνετε για ένα ανύπαρκτο λόγο  :: 

Υπάρχουν πολύ πιο σημαντικά πράγματα, φίλτατε vego, κατ'εμέ να συζητήσουμε στα Νότια, παρά το αν ο κόμβος του Αλέξανρου είναι πιο σημαντικός από τον δικό μας. Οπότε ας μην κοσκινίζουμε διαρκώς  ::

----------


## vegos

> Δεν υπάρχει κέντρο.


Χμ...




> Αυτό έχει λογική βάση. Κόμβος όμως που πέφτοντας δημιουργεί ελάχιστα προβλήματα, δεν μπορεί να έχει την ίδια σημασία με κόμβο που πέφτοντας κόβει το δίκτυο στη μέση.


Μέση τότε;

----------


## Achille

Κόβει στη μέση = αποχωρίζει ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι από το υπόλοιπο.

Όταν λέμε έκλεισε αυτός ο δρόμος και έκοψε την Ελλάδα στη μέση, δεν βγάζουμε κέντρο και διάμετρο.

----------


## vegos

> Υπάρχουν πολύ πιο σημαντικά πράγματα, φίλτατε vego, κατ'εμέ να συζητήσουμε στα Νότια, παρά το αν ο κόμβος του Αλέξανρου είναι πιο σημαντικός από τον δικό μας. Οπότε ας μην κοσκινίζουμε διαρκώς


Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν σημαντικά πράγματα να συζητήσουμε στα νότια..

Αν υπήρχαν, θα τα ξέραμε, αφού είναι γνωστό σε όλους, ότι ΚΑΘΕ βράδυ, στο dc hub του Painter, υπάρχει 80% απαρτία  :: 

Αφού δεν έχει λοιπόν συζητηθεί κάτι, το θεωρώ ως μη υπαρκτό.-

Άλλωστε, εδώ έγινε συνάντηση, και το μόνο που διάβασα, ήταν για 1 site survey σε κάποια ταράτσα...

----------


## koki

Όπως επιθυμείτε. Πάντως η συνάντηση θα ήταν πολύ πιο επικοδομητική αν μετείχαν περισσότεροι  :: 

Αν δεν υπάρχει διάθεση, δεν μπορούμε να αναγκάσουμε κανέναν.

----------


## enaon

> Αν υπήρχαν, θα τα ξέραμε, αφού είναι γνωστό σε όλους, ότι ΚΑΘΕ βράδυ, στο dc hub του Painter, υπάρχει 80% απαρτία 
> 
> Αφού δεν έχει λοιπόν συζητηθεί κάτι, το θεωρώ ως μη υπαρκτό.-


Τώρα βέβαια, εγώ αν ήμουν η jismy, θα έλεγα ότι είναι δύσκολο για τον καινούργιο της περιοχής, που ψάχνεται για το τι και πώς, να μπει στο dc για να ρωτήσει κάτι. 
(δεν εχει κεραία, wifi, δεν ξερει linux..  ::  )

Το dc είναι καλό, αλλά για να είσαι εκεί, τις απορίες σου τις έχεις καλύψει. 

Οι καφεδοσυνάξεις, είναι σε πιο φυσικό επίπεδο, είναι πιο εύκολο να παρευρεθεί κάποιος για να ρωτήσει τα βασικά, και να ακούσει τα προχωρημένα.  ::

----------


## radagast

> Όπως επιθυμείτε. Πάντως η συνάντηση θα ήταν πολύ πιο επικοδομητική αν μετείχαν περισσότεροι 
> 
> Αν δεν υπάρχει διάθεση, δεν μπορούμε να αναγκάσουμε κανέναν.






> Ωχ...
> 
> Δεν σε ενημέρωσε κανείς;
> Δεν κάτσαμε τελικά Dunkin...
> Πήγαμε Ego Mio...
> 
> Μαζευτήκαμε *10* άτομα συνολικά!



σαν πόσοι δηλαδή? 20? 30? (για να μην ξανασχολιάσουμε το ανεκδιήγητο της αλλαγής......)

----------


## koki

Βρε rada, τσκ τσκ τσκ.
Το περισσότεροι αναφερόταν σε λαμπερές απουσίες που θα ήταν χρήσιμο -για πολλούς- να έρχονταν  :: 
Όσο για την αλλαγή που λες, δεν είναι στιγμή να ξανασυζητηθεί, άλλωστε η δημοκρατία μας έφαγε.. Άλλη φορά θα τους μαζεύω με κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό, να μη μου ξεφεύγουν τα άτιμα.

----------


## monotone

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vegos
> 
> Yeap. Δεν θεωρώ κάποιον κόμβο περισσότερο AWMN από κάποιον άλλο.
> 
> 
> Η σημαντικότητα του κόμβου έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι backbone ή όχι, πόσο traffic περνάει από αυτόν, τι περιοχές συνδέει και αν υπάρχει εναλλακτική διαδρομή.
> 
> Δεν μπορείς να θεωρείς ότι όλοι οι κόμβοι έχουν την ίδια σημασία για το δίκτυο.


Συγχωρέστε αν χαλάω τη ροή τη σκέψης σας ή αλλάζω το θέμα, αλλα ήθελα να πώ οτι ακόμα και θεωρήτικά, σύμφωνα με τη θεωρεία δικτύων, και εφόσον το AWMN αποτελεί ενα Scale-free network (ακολουθεί δηλαδή Power Law distribution - χονδρικά, υπάρχουν πολλοί κόμβοι με λίγα connections, και λίγοι με πολλά), η έννοια των "περισσότερο σημαντικών κόμβων" (λεγόμενοι hubs στη θεωρία αυτή) υφήσταται.

Το γεγονός οτι το AWMN αποτελεί ενα scale-free network δικαιολογεί την ανθεκτικότητα σε random failures (σύμφωνα με τη θεωρία). Αναδυκνείει δέ την αδυναμία του αν κάποια hubs αποτύχουν (η δεχτούν συντονισμένη επίθεση). To internet αποτελεί επίσης ενα scale-free network όπως και το δίκτυο προτεινών στον οργανισμό μας (και πολλά άλλα).

Όλα αυτά είναι βέβαια αυτονόητα αλλα κάποιοι έχουν δώσει και επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο με ενδιαφέροντα συμπεράσματα.

----------


## spirosco

Παιδες, θαρρω πως χασαμε λιγο την ουσια απο το αρχικο post του MAuVE.
Αυτο που νομιζω οτι ηθελε να καυτηριασει ηταν το θεμα της διαθεσιμοτητας γενικοτερα και νομιζω οτι αυτο πρεπει να ειναι και στοχος ολων μας.

Βλεπουμε ανθρωπους -τυχαιο παραδειγμα- να προσπαθουν να κανουν μαγικα με το νεο wrt54 που αποκτησαν, να γεμιζουν το forum με 1500 νεα μηνυματα σχετικα με τα προβληματα τους και στη τελικη να μην μπορουν να σταυρωσουν πανω απο 24 ωρες διαθεσιμοτητα πανω στο δικτυο. Και δεν τολμαω φυσικα να κατηγορησω κανεναν γιατι κι εγω κανω ενα σωρο δοκιμες.
Βλεπουμε κομβους down για ωρες χωρις να γνωριζουμε την αιτια.
Ελα ντε ομως που κομβοι που ανεβοκατεβαινουν απροειδοποιητα καθε λιγο και λιγακι "σταμπαρουν" το Χ κομματι του δικτυου ως προβληματικο, χωρις να ειναι απαραιτητα. Και καλα, αν εισαι "της γειτονιας" ειναι σιγουρο οτι μαθαινεις τι τρεχει και εισαι ενημερος, οι υπολοιποι ομως που ειναι γεωγραφικα πιο μακρια μενουν με την εικονα ενος traceroute 3 αστερων η με ping timeouts, network unreachable... κ.λ.π.

Αφου εχουμε λοιπον τη διαθεση να βοηθησουμε στην εξαπλωση του babckbone, αφου μηνα με το μηνα βλεπουμε δειλα-δειλα περιοχες που πριν απο μηνες δεν φανταζομασταν οτι θα βλεπαμε, ας κοιταξουμε λιγο και την διαθεσιμοτητα του κομβου μας και ας μην ξεχναμε πως δεν ειμαστε μονο εμεις και οι 2-3 γειτονες μας στο δικτυο. 
Τι πιο ωραιο απο το να λεμε οτι ειμαστε μια μικρογραφια του ιντερνετ αλλα και να ειμαστε και στη πραξη.

----------


## socrates

Κάθε κόμβος έχει τη αξία του... τα κριτήρια είναι αντικειμενικά αλλά και υποκειμενικά. Ενώ τα αντικειμενικά είναι μετρήσιμα και μπορούν να υπολογιστούν τα υποκειμενικά είναι που περιπλέκουν την κατάσταση αφού ο καθένας τα υπολογίζει με διαφορετική βαρύτητα. Στο τέλος καταλήγουμε να κάνουμε μια φιλοσοφική συζήτηση χωρίς να υπάρχει το σωστό και λάθος. Πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε ότι η κατάσταση είναι γκρι και ότι ακόμα και ο πιο 'αντικειμενικός' έχει κρίνει εν μέρη υποκειμενικά.

Ως παράδειγμα αναφέρω τον bliz...
Ο bliz για μένα είναι σημαντικός κόμβος, συγκεκριμένα την ίδια ώρα που έκανε το post o Κλαδάκης είχα το εξής αποτέλεσμα...



```
 1  10.21.123.229 (10.21.123.229)  1.659 ms  1.611 ms  1.966 ms...
 2  awmn-121-1897.ysam.awmn (10.19.144.102)  4.911 ms  5.070 ms  4.190 ms...
 3  gw-limah.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.121)  6.679 ms  6.865 ms  48.708 ms...
 4  aspros.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.133)  18.805 ms  6.305 ms  7.972 ms...
 5  gw-drinet.achille.awmn (10.47.130.83)  13.167 ms  9.231 ms  15.092 ms...
 6  gw-achille.sam.awmn (10.47.130.65)  13.187 ms  41.473 ms  11.973 ms...
 7  gw-sam.airspace.awmn (10.49.121.92)  30.529 ms  50.852 ms  26.600 ms...
 8  gw-airspace.stardust.awmn (10.14.141.86)  38.849 ms  23.257 ms  32.114 ms...
 9  10.21.122.166 (10.21.122.166)  50.440 ms  52.403 ms  40.750 ms...
10  gw-netsailor.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.105)  53.112 ms  82.224 ms  24.877 ms...
11  gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.97)  35.596 ms  51.375 ms  53.259 ms...
12  gw-dti.dermanis.awmn (10.37.56.85)  43.312 ms  83.887 ms  88.698 ms...
13  gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.65)  66.988 ms *  105.075 ms...
14  gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.201)  238.370 ms  480.718 ms  459.187 ms...
15  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  578.410 ms  445.729 ms  536.749 ms...
16  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.67)  508.643 ms  463.739 ms  512.272 ms...
17  gw.panther.b52.awmn (10.38.117.81)  386.712 ms  375.382 ms  597.633 ms...
18  gw.mplets.js.awmn (10.38.116.82)  740.329 ms  472.706 ms  210.116 ms...
19  gw-ap.stevemad.awmn (10.40.175.1)  266.049 ms *  503.767 ms...
20  gw-stevemad.mixalis.awmn (10.46.75.217)  349.718 ms *  749.883 ms...
21  * * *...
22  * gw-jamesbond.vardas.awmn (10.2.4.225)  1062.437 ms *...
23  * gw-vardas.cslab.awmn (10.26.123.73)  443.328 ms *...
24  awmn.cslab.awmn (10.26.123.250)  792.599 ms  1913.471 ms  531.348 ms...
```

Ενώ τώρα...



```
 1  10.21.123.229 (10.21.123.229)  1.740 ms  1.605 ms  1.579 ms
 2  awmn-121-1897.ysam.awmn (10.19.144.102)  3.952 ms  4.267 ms  4.222 ms
 3  gw-limah.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.121)  5.614 ms  6.607 ms  7.151 ms
 4  bbr.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.132)  6.495 ms  9.059 ms  10.229 ms
 5  gw-drinet.cslab.awmn (10.2.13.102)  8.570 ms  9.658 ms  10.592 ms
 6  awmn.cslab.awmn (10.26.123.250)  10.176 ms  12.352 ms  14.114 ms
```

Εγώ από την δικιά μου σκοπιά βλέπω το δίκτυο να βελτιώνεται. Γνωρίζω όμως ότι υπάρχουν κίνδυνοι που πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστούν νωρίς. Και πιστέψτε με δεν είμαι από αυτούς που κινδυνολογούν. Σίγουρα πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε ότι είμαστε μια κοινότητα. Αν η ομάδα λειτουργήσει σωστά μπορεί να επιτύχει πράγματα που δεν είναι εφικτά από μεμονομένα άτομα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν έχω δει όμαδα backbone. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει κάποια ομάδα που θα μελετά την επέκταση του bb και θα προτείνει προτεραιότητες για νέα λινκς και αλλαγές σε υπάρχοντα. Αυτή τη στιγμή καθένας βλέπει το bb από την δική του πλευρά και είναι απόλυτα λογικό.

----------


## socrates

> Δεν έχω δει όμαδα backbone. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει κάποια ομάδα που θα μελετά την επέκταση του bb και θα προτείνει προτεραιότητες για νέα λινκς και αλλαγές σε υπάρχοντα. Αυτή τη στιγμή καθένας βλέπει το bb από την δική του πλευρά και είναι απόλυτα λογικό.


Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια ομάδα και κατά την γνώμη μου δεν θα υπάρξει, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι δεν υπάρχουν σαφή κριτήρια επιλογής. Υποθετικά μιλώντας πάντως εγώ θα το έβλεπά ως προέκταση των αρμοδιοτήτων της ομάδας routing σε συνεργασία με κομβούχους που γνωρίζουν τα της περιοχής τους.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Της ποιάς ?

----------

